# Sad News about Lok Yiu Sifu



## The Mark (Feb 12, 2006)

We recieved word from our teacher this week that Lok Yiu Sifu has passed away. His memorial will be held Feb 26 & 27th. I'll share more details as I get them.

As you may know Lok Yiu was the 2nd student of Yip Man in Hong Kong. Leung Sheung was the first. They lived with Yip Man and were close training partners. 

The loss of Lok Yiu is a loss of history and a vast body of Wing Chun knowledge and experience. He was there forging the path of modern Wing Chun, I hope we are up to carrying on.

My sympathies to his family, friends and students.

Mark


----------



## arnisador (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear this. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## The Mark (Feb 15, 2006)

From my partner...

"For anyone interested. Marcus Pasram (student of Allen Lee, New York
City) provided the following contact information for anyone who may wish to send a card or make a donation to Lok Yiu Sifu's wife and family:

Mr. Tony Yim
Lok Yiu Wing Chun Kung Fu School
659 Shanghai Street 8th Floor
Kowloon, Hong Kong
Tel. 011-852-919-31107

Here is a link to Marcus' original message:
<http://ezine.kungfumagazine.com/forum/showthread.php?p=660397#post660397>
Regards,
- Kathy Jo"

Mark


----------



## Rick Wade (Feb 15, 2006)

.:asian:


----------



## bdparsons (Feb 15, 2006)

.


----------



## MJS (Feb 15, 2006)

.:asian:


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 15, 2006)

:asian:


----------

